
Movim 0.12 – Lovejoy, a responsive web-based cross-platform XMPP client - edhelas
https://nl.movim.eu/?node/pubsub.movim.eu/Movim/5563a921-781d-4496-8f32-09474fc3b443
======
finnn
As another commenter pointed out, the registration process seems broken, but I
was able to use an XMPP account that I registered with a different client, and
it seems very slick. I may have to run a copy of this for my own XMPP server.

Some things that occur to me as I browse around:

* what possible reason would you have for having a "gender" and "marital status" field? those feel out of place

* The pre-defined places to put Twitter, Yahoo and Skype accounts seem weird, why not allow a list of account names

~~~
edhelas
Thanks for the feedback, the registration has been fixed. Those fields are
planned to be removed in the upcoming weeks, they are indeed not relevant
anymore.

------
mikestew
Expected a fork of a popular and venerable text editor, instead got a web page
with broken scrolling and teen-aged, scantily-clad anime girl mascot. It might
very well be a fine product, but the packaging leaves something to be desired.

------
skbohra123
Tried hard to create account on one of the server, everytime I am getting
'unknown error'.

------
otterpro
I thought it had something to do with "vim" as part of the name suggests.
Nevermind.

------
rschulman
Jesus, why on earth does the mascot for this thing have to be an underage
anime girl in a short skirt? Already guaranteeing I'm not going to be using
your software, let alone suggesting it to anyone.

~~~
throwa34943way
> why on earth does the mascot for this thing have to be an underage anime
> girl in a short skirt?

Because the creators are french and french grow up seeing a lot of anime?
because your conception of sexism might be different than the french (I assume
you're an american)? because different cultures have different morals? I mean
there are naked statues of women everywhere in french cities.

~~~
edhelas
Hi, I'm the maintainer of the project, I'm actually taking into account the
feedback. The reason we created this mascot was mostly to have different sets
of stickers in the project.

I'm personally paying artists to create original Creative Common content and
then have exclusive stickers for each Movim releases, if you have a look at
the previous versions we already added a little racoon and a marmot (to also
support the project ZeMarmot
[http://film.zemarmot.net/en/](http://film.zemarmot.net/en/) and by extension
the funding of The GIMP project). It's also to support content with free
license and push forward artists within the project :)

For this set, the idea was also to submit those stickers on other services
like Viber or LINE (that is actually the N°1 messaging network in Japan) to
actually fund the project and bring people from other countries to it.

I'm really sorry if this is shocking some people and I'll see what I can do.
Also, as an admin, you can easily remove (or add) new sets of stickers on your
own Movim instance if you want.

